# Frohes Fest...



## Galain (23. Dezember 2008)

... und einen guten Übergang ins Jahr 2009 wünscht Euch Galain.
Lasst das Nette in der der buffed.de WoW-Community zum Vorschein kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke gleichfalls ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch schöne feiertage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (23. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir ein frohes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## blacktor (23. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir auch an alle schöne feiertage und ein frohes fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (23. Dezember 2008)

Und von mir ein herzhaftes Gähnen.

Ahjo, und natürlich jedem die ganze übliche Chose, auch wenn ich euch zu 100% nicht kenne und ihr mir deswegen relativ gleichgültig seid o.o


----------



## Rorre (23. Dezember 2008)

einer muss ja aus der reihe tanzen ^.^

ich wünsch auch allen ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.


----------



## Schneelilie (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich will nach Haaaaaause... Äh ich meine frohes Fest von der Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

hat hier NICHTS zu suchen.

es ist zwar nett das man Glückwünsche überbringen möchte, aber wenn, dann im richtigen Forum 

/report.


----------



## Alaneo (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi @ all!

Auch ich wünsche Euch alles Gute! Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins 2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir "Frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest auch von mir ... jetzt neu im "Gott & die Welt"

Fragen zu dem Threadumzug bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Rabenflug (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir einen Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Dezember 2008)

frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Toraka' (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Christmas Cat will give u teh happy christmas n nju jeer


----------



## Qonix (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohi Wiehnachtä und en guetä Rutsch is neue Johr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Winterhauchfest und guten Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche Weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch ebenfalls frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ruhige und besinnliche Feiertage. Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Hirsi325 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch ALLEN besinnliche Weihnachten und machts euch nicht zu viel Stress!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: MORGEN IST WEIHNACHTEN !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Btw: MORGEN IST WEIHNACHTEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hammer ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## BlackDragonE (23. Dezember 2008)

Blubb auch ich wünsch euch allen ein
Frohes Fest undn guten Rutsch
und viel Erfolg bei allem was man brauchen kann (Ausbildung/Schule/Freunde-in...) im neuem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> MORGEN IST WEIHNACHTEN !!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja jajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaa endlich blad bald werde ich meinen xbox 360 Elite in den hände halten  *verrücktes lautes lachen*


ach ja und bla bla bla bla euch schönes weihnachts fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2008)

Euch auch ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## Morphblader (23. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen auch ein paar schöne Feiertage (gott sei dank muss man dann mal wieder nich arbeiten)..

Und viel spaß beim Geschenke auspacken!!! (oder GESCHENKE KAUFEN)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Morphblader schrieb:


> oder GESCHENKE KAUFEN


also wehr noch Geschenke kauf möchte ist arme schwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weil ich weiss von freund der auch ne xbox habe möchtet da hat in mal sein mutter gefragt ob es im was aus machen würde erst nach weihnachten eine zu bekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weil er auch ne Elite möchtet ^^ und die sind ihr gend wie fast über all ausverkauft XD



EDIT: so oder so im Einkaufs Center wirt die Hölle los sein XD


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> EDIT: so oder so im Einkaufs Center wirt die Hölle los sein XD



darum kauft man sich zu weihnachten auch ein Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da braucht man ned stunden lang schlange stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die eigenen geschenke sind wohl die schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swima (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich feiere kein Weihnachten.

Guten Rutsch auch von mir.


----------



## Celladoor (23. Dezember 2008)

Ebenso alles gute zum Fest und möge ein Episches Auto unter eurem Weihnachtsbaum liegen (stehen).


----------



## Galain (23. Dezember 2008)

Hmm mein episches Auto verschiebt sich leider auf Februar. Scheiss Krise... =(


----------



## Fire bone (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und  schöne Feiertage!!

Und sollte es keinen thread dazu geben , natürlich auch nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009. (Passt ja auf eure Finger auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg aus Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> ach ja und bla bla bla bla euch schönes weihnachts fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast Weihnachten noch nicht ganz verstanden, es geht nicht nur um Geschenke, by the way gib dir mal mehr Mühe bei deiner Rechtschreibung.
@topic euch auch allen frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Triton (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche schöne Feiertage und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Du hast Weihnachten noch nicht ganz verstanden, es geht nicht nur um Geschenke, by the way gib dir mal mehr Mühe bei deiner Rechtschreibung.


Glaub es mir ich gebe mir so viel mühe wie ich kann! 


so wie so hab ich den sieh von Weihnachten verstanden? es geht darum einen zu beschenken und das man mir der Familie zusammen ist oder ? und das man was schönes isst alle zusammen =)


----------



## Crackmack (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche fast allen frohe weihnachten auser maladin *hust*


----------



## Tabuno (24. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> so wie so hab ich den sieh von Weihnachten verstanden? es geht darum einen zu beschenken und das man mir der Familie zusammen ist oder ? und das man was schönes isst alle zusammen =)


Das Wichtigste hast du vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein fröhliches Weihnachten an euch alle.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Dezember 2008)

Ein fröhliches Fest an alle auch von mir^^


----------



## Malchenstein (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und geruhsammes Fest, mögen sich eure Wünsche erfüllen und die Geschenke reichlich sein !
Und nun möge das FROHLOCKEN beginnen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HAHAHAHAH Ich und mein neuer PC werden eine Menge Spaß erleben HAHAHHAHA
JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tan (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch an buffed & community


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche ingame eine rohe und im Real eine frohe Weihacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malohin (24. Dezember 2008)

Wir wünschen euch auch ein entspanntes und fröhliches Fest!

Malohin und Geladriel


----------



## Netdog (24. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch allen ein frohes Fest und ein lootreiches Jahr ingame als auch im Rl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runus (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsch euch auch allen ein Frohes Fest... Und hoffe das niemand moje früh falls er heut nacht weg war einen kater hat =)... Hoff ich für mich auch nicht >,< Naja frohes fest und schlaft gut... bin denn ma ausnüchtern...


----------



## Dranay (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten liebe Leute und viel Spaß heut^^

An alle die frei haben - geniest den Tag für mich mit^^


----------



## Megamage (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest

Der Loot liegt untern Weihnachtsbaum. Man muss net mal ein Boss dafür Killen (außer Der Weihnachtsmann oder Das Christkind wollen nicht mit dem Loot rausrücken). Dkp gibts nicht. Darum Würfeln muss man auch net. Freeloot!!111
...wird n entspannter abend!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest an alle!


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch.

Ich hoffe einige werden als guten vorsatz fürs nächste ja mal etwas weniger ihren geistigen müll hir ablegen xD

und sonnst weiter wünsche ich eine immer gut tippende Tastatur und nicht festhängender Shift Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mumble (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich sech mol: DITO!


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Frohe Weihnachten und nen Guten Rutsch.....
Und das viele Geschenke unterm Christbaum liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich feier zwar keine Weihnachten (bin kein Christ) aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem Frohe  Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Lord-of-the-Angels (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen (egal ob Allianz oder Horde) ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und schöne Feiertage :-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß von der "netten" Hexe von nebenan :-) "Sarwenia"

[Sen`jin / Allianz)

Ein Wahrer Hexer sucht sich einen Paladin schmeißt ihn vom Pferd, zündet beide an, und reitet dann mit neuem Pferd davon.
Manche reiten auch auf dem Paladin davon.


----------



## Hexengamer (24. Dezember 2008)

auch von mir ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest Euch und gute Loots ins besonderen mir ^^


----------



## Pente (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein frohes Fest. Feiert schön und lasst Euch reichlich beschenken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (24. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche weihnachten wünsche ich allen und ein schönes Fest.


Hier noch ein schönes Klassisches Lied um in Stimmung zu kommen.


----------



## Greshnak (24. Dezember 2008)

fröhliche weihnachten ^^
feiert schön


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Dezember 2008)

ich habe ja schon mal gepostet aber heute ist der RICHTIG tag^^


WÜNSCHE EUCH UND DAS BUFFED-TEAM FRÖHLICHE WEIHNACHTEN UND EIN GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR


----------



## Volkano (24. Dezember 2008)

dito


----------



## Yldis (24. Dezember 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> ... und einen guten Übergang ins Jahr 2009 wünscht Euch Galain.
> Lasst das Nette in der der buffed.de WoW-Community zum Vorschein kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2008)

ein frohes Fest an euch alle und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest und alles Gute für 2009!


----------



## Cloze (24. Dezember 2008)

Merry Christmaaaaas <3


----------



## jeya (24. Dezember 2008)

Ein wunderschönes Winterhauchfest auch von hier, an alle auch an die Hordler, die ja eigentlich doof sind ^^

Und einen gelungenen Jahreswechsel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Dezember 2008)

keine frohe weinachten heute  )=  gamecard aus, freunde auf urlaub und chronisch pleite


----------



## Winn (24. Dezember 2008)

Achja ist es wieder soweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist Weihnachten...die Zeit für Geschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche ich euch Allen Zusammen ein Frohes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch


----------



## Kawock (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen rohe Weihnachten XD und einen guten rutsch!


----------



## Syane (25. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir =) Zwar etwas zuspät aber gestern hatte ich keine Zeit ...


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2008)

Wuhuuu! Weihnachtsbaum auf Farmstatus!
Aber eine ID für ein Jahr... =/

GZ unzo...


----------



## Lothron-Other (25. Dezember 2008)

Euch auch ein frohes Fest und alles Gute und noch schöne Feiertage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

